# Sealing a roof



## Bigman (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a few leaks in my roof and wondering if I should take it to somebody to reseal it, try and seal it myself (not very handy at fixing things but will give anything a try)  Also how much it usually runs to reseal a roof of a 5th wheel 34.5 footer.

Please let me know!  thanks and Merry Christmas and Happy New Years


----------



## Triple E (Dec 2, 2010)

Re: Sealing a roof

What type of roof do you have, fiberglass or rubber?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 2, 2010)

Re: Sealing a roof

A 2000 Alfa will have a rubber roof, I expect.  You need to use Self Leveling Sealant made for Rubber Roofs.  You can do it yourself, if you know where to look.  Clean the roof good and the self leveling is easy to install.


----------



## Bigman (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: Sealing a roof

thanks, I am overseas and trying to get information so my sister and friends can get it reeady for my returbn in spring


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 10, 2010)

Re: Sealing a roof

Check out this stuff:

http://www.inlandcoatings.com/rc2000.htm

RC-2000 Rubber Roof Coating by Inland Coatings.  Cost me $205 for 5 gallons.
I used this in lieu of gluing down EPDM roofing on my RV.

It can be rolled on with a paint roller, like I did to mine.  Acutally painted it directly onto a new OSB roof on my RV.  You can seal up your crack/splits with a sealant and then paint the entire roof, over the EPDM/rubber  with this stuff.

After you roll it on, it will expand slightly, getting thicker.  Very bright white color that reflects the UV rays.  I put 2 coats on my 32' RV using the 5 gallon bucket.  You can paint it up onto the roof vent bases to seal them, too.

We have been through a wet fall and now into winter (cold) with no leaks, cracks of splits.  The roof looks as good today as the day I painted it on.

You can read more on my "repairs" in this thread:

http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=12074&start=26&posts=44

Good luck with the Repairs!


----------



## Emma Brian (Jul 26, 2017)

Liquid Rubber Roof Coatings is the best DIY choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly. Hope it will help. Thanks


----------

